
Dafny: a verification-aware programming language - jsl
https://github.com/Microsoft/dafny
======
vmarsy
How odd, I was mentioning Dafny in a comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11930661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11930661)
just an hour ago, I'm glad they open sourced it Today!

You can try it out at
[http://rise4fun.com/dafny/Hello](http://rise4fun.com/dafny/Hello)

EDIT: They did not open sourced it today, they just moved it from Codeplex to
Github today...

[http://dafny.codeplex.com/wikipage/history](http://dafny.codeplex.com/wikipage/history)

------
nv-vn
Interesting, looks like this could even be used as a competitor for Swift
(considering the large overlap in features). I'm surprised Microsoft didn't
open it up earlier and use it for .NET/Xamarin.

------
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10842714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10842714)

